# Missing fur behind ear on male cat?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My cat has got a patch of missing fur behind his right ear (behind the kind of rounded lobe bit at the bottom back of the ear). 
It's not pink or red like it's sore and he let's me touch it. Im not sure if I saw a tiny red dot there and couple tiny black dots, but it looks like normal soft grey skin (he's a silver tabby).

I havnt seen any other missing patches or fleas/flea dirt.

Can't get pic ATM


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Has he been scratching it at all?


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you regularly treating him for fleas?


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

BlackRose said:


> My cat has got a patch of missing fur behind his right ear (behind the kind of rounded lobe bit at the bottom back of the ear).
> It's not pink or red like it's sore and he let's me touch it. Im not sure if I saw a tiny red dot there and couple tiny black dots, but it looks like normal soft grey skin (he's a silver tabby).
> 
> I havnt seen any other missing patches or fleas/flea dirt.
> ...


My little male Ragdoll has had a similar issue.
Our vet said this can happen some times when it's cold and dry out side - it can lead to minor hair loss.
Is the skin behinds his ears dry?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I havnt been treating for fleas regularly...only if I notice them as they don't seem to have good reactions to these kind of meds. Also being indoor they only ever got them once. I am targeted by fleas so I know when they're about.
I will check his skin to see if it's dry.it doesn't seem to effect him and I havnt noticed him scratching it. One thing he's been doing for ages now though is picking at the claw(s) on this one paw more than the other...like he's trying to pull the shell off all the time. I know this is normal, and having two cats I am forever finding claw cases all over the place, but this one paw seems to be everyday quite often. Checked it and nothing unusual. Not to do with the ear thing but thought I'd mention it.
My husband seems to think it's fine and the hair loss is just cos he's getting older now. He's about 7.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Can't feel yet if its dry or not but doesn't look it. Its around the front a little too just almost where it meets the part were it's normal to be balding at the front of the ears. Dunno how long it's been like it.

He's also got a reddish crusty scab thing on his neck but that's nowhere near it and is probably from playing. Been there a while so I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

You should ALWAYS flea your cats regularly, even if they are indoor ones. You yourself can still bring them into the house and once you have fleas in the house, it can take months to rid them from the environment due to the life cycle. Having an infestation will distress your cats and fleas can also carry worms which they pass onto the cat. There are several different products which you can purchase from vets if one doesn't agree with your cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry I don't agree. If she doesn't want to flea her cats she shouldn't have to! My cats are housecats but are allowed out in the garden and I don't flea mine.

Yes fleas can be carried in - I've done it myself (only once in 25 years!) and treating the house got rid of them in one treatment and it didn't take months at all.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks.
Im not sure wether I should flea or not as they only ever had fleas once. I know they can get them and since reading these posts and looking up more info about it, they are apparantly more at risk according to one article. Maybe I should anyway if I'm right in thinking my sisters outdoor cats arnt flead.

Aside from that right now, I'm pretty sure it's not fleas. I don't understand though if it's is mites or similar how he's only effected in that one area, and I don't understand how some mites arnt itchy.
It can't be due to over grooming as he cant chew or directly lick there. 
I still cant see any red rings to assume ringworm, although looking things io a few times this seems the most likely thing. Do you always see this red ring, as I know many cats arnt recognised as actually having it until tests such as ultra violet light is done,,,and even then it's not fool proof. I'm thinking it probably is ringworm because of the area and the fact it's not bothering him st all from what I've noticed. I've seen him scratch his forehead (not near the area at all) and shake his head once or twice since writing this thread and thstd probably only cos I was taking more notice. He hasn't done it since or before that.
His sister does that more...scratches her right ear with the ear at a weird angle snd shakes her head quite a but but there's nothing there.

He is going to the vet asap. May as well take her too.
Just wanted any ideas while I get myself better and make his apt.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No you don't see a red ring with ringworm - you just see hair loss in most cases. If it is ringworm a Woods lamp will show it up, but even that isn't failsafe and has failed to pick it up. Only a skin scraping with confirm categorically if it is ringworm.

Have you checked that it isn't your other cat overgrooming him in that area during shared sessions??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> Have you checked that it isn't your other cat overgrooming him in that area during shared sessions??


Definitely observe for this. Our one cat has bald patches on his neck and around the very back of his head from our one grooming him, and the 'groomer' cat also thinning in other areas from over grooming himself. All been vet checked, flead, checked and treated for mites etc, nothing wrong with them besides the one being obsessed with cleaning.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. Well, I think he's gonna go to the vets today or tomorrow...asap. I have noticed it looks a bit sore with some pin prick type red marks near it so he's obviously has been scratching and I don't want it to get infected. Can ear mites just effect one ear and not the other? Or even one cat and not the other? Hopefully we will be given ear drops cos my cats do not do tablets at all. Do you think he will need a collar thing round his neck? He hates things round his neck and they way he sits it might dig in. I havnt got any other bowls that's suitable for him to eat and drink out of with a collar on.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I am going to try and take him tomorrow (have to get lift) but if not it would be Monday or Tuesday. Will he be ok till then, if he's eating, playing etc?
I am just worried any irritation from sore spots there might get infected or something, or if it's to do with another health issue that he would go downhill quick.

Just sorted it...he's going tomorrow. Gonna ring now to see if I can get an appointment. Still really worried though if he will be ok till then. I know cats go downhill pretty quickly. :s


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They can go down very quickly if they have a severe infection or stop eating, but I don't think a day's delay is going to harm your cat.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

The vet took swabs and gave some ear drops/skin liquid stuff. I got to put it on the scabby part just under the ear twice a day for five days, and to keep an eye on the balding bit at the back of the ear.
The stuffs called Surolan. It's also for skin irritation and bacterial/fungal stuff.
The vet phoned back to say there's no signs of mites. If it worsens, stays the same or the balding worsens then they will test after five days for ringworm by testing the hair folicals or something...cant remember how she said it.
So, dunno what it is exactly yet,,,although she did say something about it might be my other cat hd scratched him and it's now irritated. 

He is fine though.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok, second day of treatment but yesterday I coukdnt even see the scabby bit the vet showed me anymore. So I put it where I thought, in the same area she showed me. He probably got just one dose, if that, on him so far which was yesterday morning. Last nights just when on his fur and not his skin with him scratching it off, and this mornings..I don't even know where it went. 
He womt allow me, even with being held, to do it properly.
Also, I been wondering this for a while now, but especially latley and since being on this steroid liquid thing, he seems to have increased thirst.

So I'm wondering about kidney stuff, hyperthyroidism, cushings disease etc.
He has an insatiable appetite but then so does his sister, and theyre both indoor sp might be due to boredom.
He doesn't seem lethargic and runs and jumps when playing. He plays fetch etc. He is sleeping and sitting on me more these past few weeks, but then his sister is sleeping more too so I think it's the weather.
Only a tiny bit if weight loss since hs last vet visit and that was a while ago, but the vet says he's healthy and a good weight. She said that lsst time though too and he shouldn't really have lost weight since I don't think. 

U think I should carry on trying my best with this stuff to complete the course and then maybe have a blood test done?

Is it ok if the steroid stuff isn't exactly twelve hours apart? I wasn't home in time today to do it the normal time.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Before any fur loss I noticed first that he had some red spots, like sore spots here he'd been scratching, on his scent gland on his face. I'm assuming that's the scent gland? The bit that normally goes thin and balds either side their face just above their eyes and directly below their ear?
The I noticed the balding behind the ear but dunno how long it had been there.
When I showed the vet the scent glands she didn't seem concerned and just ssid to treat the tiny scabby bit just outside the ear. Thing is I can hardly see that. 
When he scratches he is leaving little red sore marks on his scent glands mostly and now on the other scent gland too on the other side. He is scratching both ears a lot. I will give the vet a ring tomorrow. 
Maybe she will say to treat those areas too, but being scent glands, I'm nit sure it will be harmful.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Does he have black spots on his chin by any chance?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Sometimes they both do, but not very often now and not bad by any means. I changed their bowls from plastic ages ago to help. 

One thing with muffin though is when he scratches his ears the red sore spots come up and then sometimes seem to go just as quick. Theure not rashes I dnt think...actual sore dots where he has scratched with his claws and seem a bit wet or like as if they would be bloody cos they're sore. I dont think its that sore though cos as soon as that happens he is immediantly jumping around after his toys.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you keep their claws clipped? Cos if you don't that might help!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

No, I personally don't believe in keeping cats claws clipped, unless they grow too long. He seems so far better today.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> No, I personally don't believe in keeping cats claws clipped, unless they grow too long. He seems so far better today.


Some times, due to us keeping them as pets, their nails aren't what they'd be in the wild, and are too long for them. As they're cats there's naff all they can d about it, so clipping means no harm,


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Freeky's right. If you keep your cats indoors on carpets and wooden floors they won't wear down their claws.

Why don't you believe in it?????


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I didn't think they needed it as they got sone scratching things and a huge tree with lots of posts.
I didn't think they grew the same way as dogs nails do and they pull the sheaths off regularly anyway.

Muffin always picks his sheaths off, probably too much


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes but the claws can still grow very long if they aren't being 'worn' by walking on various hard surfaces. The scratch pole doesn't sharpen or shorten their claws, it merely helps them to shed the sheath to expose the new nail underneath.

I just think if they scratch at themselves cos they've got an irritation somewhere, then they're more likely to open the skin with sharp nails than with nails that have had the tips clipped off. 

I always trim my cats nails.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok thanks. I will bring it up with my vet when he next goes. 
We manily have laminate that they always walk and run on.


----------

